# Has anyone ever fallen in, out, and back in love again?



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Has anyone here ever fallen out of love with their spouse and then fallen back in love, or had this reaction from your spouse? If so, what was it that caused the love to come back? I need advice.


----------



## Randall (Nov 11, 2010)

I was in love with my wife and we grew apart, both of us changed and we both neglected each other, me neglecting her more then her neglecting me. Now with the things I'm going through with her wanting to try it as friends to see if this marriage isn't the right thing, has made me do A LOT of thinking about what I have become. 

I can honestly say that I feel like I'm in love with her all over again. My judgment may be impaired because of whats going on. But I feel it. Working on showing it without being smothering now =)


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

of course...anybody together for 2 decades will have ups and downs. the trick is to talk out things. not let resetments buid to a point of no return.

remember who you are and why you got together[thats the back in love part].

how could you not have these emoitons at certain times in life. your never going to agree all the time, so things happen. you hate them for all thoes little things and love them for all the big things.

just cant let the little things over shadow the big things, and you could be ok for the long haul............


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh Yeah!!
It happened to my wife and I.
You can read my story here
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/18394-recovering-infidelity.html


----------

